# Litter tray



## Beth1597 (May 5, 2016)

Where can I get a small litter tray? I have ordered one and it's too big it takes up a lot of his home, do you know where I can get a small one?


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

I personally made my own out of coroplast but what I've seen people using is disposable aluminum foil pans they are great for putting under the wheel


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Foil cookie sheets work or I used to make small "wheel mats" from fleece and flannel to put under the wheel. I just changed them out in the morning when I cleaned the wheels.


----------



## Snoekie (Apr 29, 2016)

SarahBella97 said:


> I personally made my own out of coroplast but what I've seen people using is disposable aluminum foil pans they are great for putting under the wheel


Just what i was looking for, as a litter pan under her wheel.


----------

